# Dobie Day 152 - FINALLY



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Dobie is also bred to Abba and due on June 24th. I think this girl only has a single and is a FF.......


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Dobie Day 127*

she's cute....yes... it could be one baby in there.........


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dobie Day 127*

She very well could surprise you and give you twins. Nice little udder peeking thru!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Dobie Day 127*

She is precious. Looks good-you must be so excited.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dobie Day 127*

This girl is a very nice looking doe and I am very excited about the kid/s. Her twin sister had triplets as a FF and her half sister had twins - but she is alot smaller then they were.

This girl is WILD :hair: so it is going to be hard to catch her and be checking her (that is why she is not shaved yet - she took her collar off so that I couldn't catch her!)


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dobie Day 127*

She'll be the one that has her babies and hides them from you.....just remember to look under the hay rack!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dobie Day 127*

Smarty pants

Well, just wanted to let you know that Dobie is sold with any babies that she has :leap: :leap: :leap: AND catalina is going with her!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Dobie Day 127*

nice! and great that she's going with a friend


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Dobie Day 127*



> Well, just wanted to let you know that Dobie is sold with any babies that she has :leap: :leap: :leap: AND catalina is going with her!


 Alright great news..........congrats Allison.... :leap: :wahoo: :thumbup:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dobie Day 127*

Here is Dobie - day 141 -----


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Dobie Day 127*

she's a cutie......lookin good... :greengrin:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Dobie Day 127*

nice udder coming in! She just might have twins in there! :girl: :girl:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Dobie Day 127*

I think she could have twins!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dobie Day 141 new pics bottom of pg 1*

She's deep enough to be hiding twins in there! Udder is filling very nicely and the last pic is her saying hey...it's about time ya take a pic of my face!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dobie Day 141 new pics bottom of pg 1*

Day 142 - doing well - grumpy as ever - no real change in udder.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dobie Day 141 new pics bottom of pg 1*

ugh! dont you hate this time when there are no changes. :GAAH:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dobie Day 142 new pics bottom of pg 1*

day 142 and all is well - looks like she dropped a little bit and her udder is a little fuller - so making progress


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Dobie Day 142 new pics bottom of pg 1*

:wink: :thumbup:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dobie Day 142 new pics bottom of pg 1*

Dobie's udder has doubled today. She is definately got the udder of her sisters whichwill make an awesome pairing with Abba. Ligs re still rock hard and would be surprised if she goes before Sunday.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Dobie Day 142 new pics bottom of pg 1*

congrats on her ....udder........... :thumbup:

Thanks for the update.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dobie Day 142 new pics bottom of pg 1*

143 am - udder doubled from last night - but still has a ways to go.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Dobie Day 142 new pics bottom of pg 1*

:thumbup: :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dobie Day 142 new pics bottom of pg 1*

I wanna see that udder!

She could still go soon...My Tilly seemed to like surprising me with kids on 142 and 143!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dobie Day 142 new pics bottom of pg 1*

Liz - your killing me!!!!!!!!!!!!

I will take pictures tonight - you know it is storming BAD - so who knows what is going on at home! I will be putting the wrong kids with the wrong mommas :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dobie Day 142 new pics bottom of pg 1*

Ok here is the pics of Ms. Dobie whois on day 143 pm -



















Dobie and Ginger -


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dobie Day 143 new pics pg 2*

lets go Dobie lets go!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Dobie Day 143 new pics pg 2*

she's got.... a nice udder going on........ :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dobie Day 143 new pics pg 2*

She'll be the one to go Sunday morning!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dobie Day 143 new pics pg 2*

I sure hope so!! I don't want to take to much time off of work when I am taking a bunch off starting the week after - grrr.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dobie Day 143 new pics pg 2*

How is Miss Dobie doing today? I gather not much changes...still think it'll be tomorrow on day 147


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dobie Day 143 new pics pg 2*

She is "winking" out the back end - which I noticed Ginger doing the morning of her delivery. She also is doing more baby talking and will actually walk over to me but not let me touch her. Which she is one of my most WILD girls.

No discharge - so we will see -maybe Monday.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dobie Day 143 new pics pg 2*

Nope....early in the afternoon tomorrow.....just because you think she'll wait til Monday!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dobie Day 143 new pics pg 2*

So she either hasn't kidded or you are whooped from partying!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dobie Day 143 new pics pg 2*

Well - neither Liz! LOL!

We had a blast on Saturday - but man, am I feeling old.....LOL!

Dobie is on day 148 today. I checked her last night, and her ligs were as tight as all get out. They have not even started lowering.... although she is coming to check me out more, but don't even THINK about touching her. That little girl can RUN! LOL


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dobie Day 148 new pics pg 2*

she will probably drop those ligaments right before kidding.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dobie Day 148 new pics pg 2*

She is on day 149 - and she looks LOW as heck.... She looks like she is elongating in the back end - but still not sure about the ligs because it took me about 30 minutes to get a picture of chasing her around. She will NOT turn her hiney to me at all..... booger.

I will upload the pics tonight.


----------



## grandmajo (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: Dobie Day 148 new pics pg 2*

Looks like she's making good progress, but I'm voting for a nice set of twins for you. My goat that just delivered this morning never lost her ligaments until last night, no discharge or nothing. They sure do like to keep you guessing, don't they?

Come on Dobie, you can do it!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Dobie Day 148 new pics pg 2*

yes...grandmajo.. they do keep us guessing.... :wink: that is so true..... :greengrin:

Come on Dobie :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dobie Day 148 new pics pg 2*

What makes it worse is that I can't catch her to save my life and she is even worse now that I am always wanting to catch her. If she goes to this weekend (Friday is day 152) I am going to scream :hair: .

We resceduled our Montana trip to this weekend because I thought that she might go into labor when we were gone - which - nope. So now we are going to Mudd Boggin on Saturday and Montana on Sunday - so you know she is being a BOOGER!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Dobie Day 148 new pics pg 2*

that is not fun... when you can't catch her.... she definitely is ...being a little booger.... :hug:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Dobie Day 148 new pics pg 2*

The little booger!! lol :hair:


----------



## grandmajo (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: Dobie Day 148 new pics pg 2*

Hmmmm......wait until Friday? Do you have more company coming over Allison? :ROFL:

Just kidding (and I hope Dobie is too!)


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dobie Day 148 new pics pg 2*

I cannot believe that she is still holding out on you! Hopefully tomorrow evening is gonna be the day!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Dobie Day 148 new pics pg 2*

STILL waiting?!?! :shocked: :scratch: :shocked:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dobie Day 148 new pics pg 2*

Ohhhh yes - still waiting the little booger. I am resizing some pictures now and will get them posted in a few.

Last night I FINALLY caught her and the ligs were a TINY bit lower, but still hard. This morning she was actually good about letting me get behind her for pictures..... so we will see.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dobie Day 148 new pics pg 2*

Ok - so I am going to line some pics up over the last 1 1/2 weeks to show the changes ----

Day 141










Day 143










Day 149










Day 150


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Dobie Day 150 new pics pg 4*

thanks for lining the progress up in a row........wow... you can see the big differences(changes)..... :greengrin:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Dobie Day 150 new pics pg 4*

Looks like babies very soon.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dobie Day 150 new pics pg 4*

The way her cha cha is poofed out I'd have to say in the next day or 2(I HOPE) And looks even like theirs twins in there...but possibly even just one kiddo.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dobie Day 150 new pics pg 4*

The problem is - is she has been so pooched out almost the entire pregnancy.... she does seem to look a little more elongated - but hell - I don't know anymore! :hair: :hair: :hair:


----------



## grandmajo (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: Dobie Day 150 new pics pg 4*

Wow, it really looks to me like she's dropped on the day 150 picture. Are you having the heat that we are in NW Ohio? The poor thing is probably miserable. How are her ligaments today?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dobie Day 150 new pics pg 4*

It is not overly warm by any means - low 70s and dry. But of course it is supposed to sprinkle tomorrow - LOL!

I didn't check her ligs this morning as I didn't have the 30 minutes to play cat and mouse trying to catch her. She is my second to worst flighty goatie. Beautiful - but literally never handled before I got her (for 2 years).


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dobie Day 150 new pics pg 4*

Well - 150 pm - no big change - looks like she may have dropped a bit more. Seems pretty darn hollow in the hip bones and ligs MIGHT be a bit lower - but still pretty tight and high.





































And just because I REALLY needed something to make me laugh - Nova always jumps inside the wheelbarrow at feeding and eats what fell out from the bale. Anyway - this time she stayed like this for OVER 20 minutes while I was playing with the babies. I actually had to pick her up and out of the wheelbarrow and she still stayed like that - funny little girl


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Dobie Day 150pm -NOTHING!!! - new pics pg 4 with Nova*

goofy nova!

looks like her udder may fill a bit more :shrug: I say tonight


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dobie Day 150pm -NOTHING!!! - new pics pg 4 with Nova*

:ROFL: Adorable pic of Nova!

I am thinking that you will be getting Birthday Babies!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dobie Day 150pm -NOTHING!!! - new pics pg 4 with Nova*

Birthday babies -- not that would be fun


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Dobie Day 150pm -NOTHING!!! - new pics pg 4 with Nova*

Love, Love the pic of Nova.....how cute!

Hope you get babies for your b-day!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Dobie Day 150pm -NOTHING!!! - new pics pg 4 with Nova*

Well what is she waiting for? If she's waiting on it to cool down then she maybe waiting forever.  Hope she gives you that baby(ies) soon!


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Dobie Day 150pm -NOTHING!!! - new pics pg 4 with Nova*

silly Nova!! She is looking like tommorow to me.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Dobie Day 150pm -NOTHING!!! - new pics pg 4 with Nova*

Nova............is adorable.....what a smart little one.... :greengrin:

That would be a great birthday gift ......for her to kid ....on your birthday..... :wink: :greengrin: :hug: :gift:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dobie Day 150pm -NOTHING!!! - new pics pg 4 with Nova*

Dobie - day 151 am - udder is ALOT fuller then last night.... it is getting tighter and filling. Ligs are half way down - but still pretty tight. She acts like she is DYING for food - LOL!

Total change in the cha cha from last night. It swelled from last night, little bit elongated, and little "open". Last night she was "flinching" the back cha cha - kinda like kegal exercises if you know what I am talking about...

How nice would Birthday babies be - to bad none of these are mine :-( Maybe if there is twin :girl: :girl: the lady will let me swap Malibu for one of the doelings....lol! Doubtful!

Anyway - here are two pics from this morning. She is back to her grumpy self of NOT wanting me to look at the behind!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Dobie Day 151am - MAYBE some progress? Pics pg 5*



> Maybe if there is twin :girl: :girl: the lady will let me swap Malibu for one of the doelings....lol! Doubtful!


 Hey you never know...it may happen....just pray and prayers can come true... ray: :hug:

Grumpy... pretty girl....LOL :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Dobie Day 151am - MAYBE some progress? Pics pg 5*

looking closer!funny, all of my pregnant does get all lovey and scream when I leave. never had one be grumpy. 

hope she goes soon! :girl: :girl: ah what the heck :girl: I'll add one. :wink:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dobie Day 151am - MAYBE some progress? Pics pg 5*

So what do you all think .... hubby wants to take me out to dinner tonight if I want to - but I am so worried with Dobie at home ---- what would you all do? :shrug:

Tomorrow is my sister's birthday so we are going to my dad's for her dinner and cake (she is 21) and then Saturday we are going out to the Mud Bog races then Sunday to the Hot Springs in Montana....... grrrr :hair: :hair:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dobie Day 151am - MAYBE some progress? Pics pg 5*

I really hope that she is ready to spit them out when you get home!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Dobie Day 151am - MAYBE some progress? Pics pg 5*

My goodness Allison, what a busy social life you have! If she were my goat I couldn't leave her, but that is just me. I have all wether's and worry my self silly over them, no way I could have does giving birth!


----------



## grandmajo (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: Dobie Day 151am - MAYBE some progress? Pics pg 5*

I think that she's going to wait until you leave to have the babies, she's just being a brat, lol. Then you'll come home and find them, and she'll be looking at you like "what? I didn't need your help!"


----------



## empera (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Dobie Day 151am - MAYBE some progress? Pics pg 5*

Gosh, I've been watching this thread forever now! :shocked: & she still hasn't had them yet.

Dobie, it's time to have those babies! :thumbup:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Dobie Day 151am - MAYBE some progress? Pics pg 5*

Oh that is a hard one..........wow.....how far away is the restaurant?

Is there any way to call in the order.....then either bring it home or.....go there ...when it is close to being served? that way... you won't be gone long....

You have a busy schedule there..........no wonder you are :hair: :doh: :help:

I hope she kids soon... for your sanity......... :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dobie Day 151am - MAYBE some progress? Pics pg 5*

I think that I am going to ask hubby if we can just get Panda Express and take it home and eat on the patio watching the lake. Now, hopefully the kids aren't coming home tonight.... :wink:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dobie Day 151am - MAYBE some progress? Pics pg 5*

Just found out that my step son is home - which means hubby sent them home ---- I have him running out to check on her


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dobie Day 151am - MAYBE some progress? Pics pg 5*

You'll be home soon enough to see how she's doing......hopefully your SS gets back to you ASAP!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dobie Day 151am - MAYBE some progress? Pics pg 5*

I asked him to go out and check her - he said that she came to the fence with all the others and looks to be "fat and happy" LOL! :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dobie Day 151am - MAYBE some progress? Pics pg 5*

So we are going to Panda Express (fast food Chinese) and we are going to take it home. Norm forgot that I had Dobie at home close to delivery, so he completely understands. He said that was a good idea cause he knows how I feel and so it will be nice to sit on the front patio - looking at the lake - and eating my favorite take out!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dobie Day 151am - MAYBE some progress? Pics pg 5*

My internet is in and out due to the storm we've been getting for the last hour....nicer to eat at home in peace anyhow, at least I would rather do that. Hoping that she goes soon and doesn't make you wait any longer.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dobie Day 151am - MAYBE some progress? Pics pg 5*

Day 151 pm - Dobies ligs are lower and are starting to soften a bit. Udder is firm, teats don't look full to me, but she is a FF. She is in the barn stall with her 1/2 sister and her neice (Trinity and Impala the baby).....











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content























































And then this one - this is where a baby is ---- and I could feel big kicks in front of the udder also.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dobie Day 151pm - What do you think? Pics pg 6*

looks like twins


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Dobie Day 151pm - What do you think? Pics pg 6*

maybe tonight. twins in my opinion also


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Dobie Day 151pm - What do you think? Pics pg 6*

she does look awfully close ... my bet is on :boy: :girl:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dobie Day 151pm - What do you think? Pics pg 6*

It is 12:30 am and I just checked her....

ligs are almost gone and udder is so tight it feels like it will explode...... I think that I will get up at 3:30 to check on her......

Wish me luck


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Dobie Day 151pm - What do you think? Pics pg 6*

:wahoo: come on babies!

good luck dobie and allison!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dobie Day 151pm - What do you think? Pics pg 6*

3:30 am -

Ligs are almost completely gone - they are super deep and I can barely feel them. So unless she gets down to business in 3 hours - she is going to be going at this alone as I can not miss work today at all. I wish that I could.....

next update at about 6:30ish


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Dobie Day 151pm - What do you think? Pics pg 6*

get some sleep and try not to worry too much ...

If I could, I'd watch her for you :wink:

good luck :hug: I'll be here waiting for the next update


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Dobie Day 151pm - What do you think? Pics pg 6*

Babies yet???


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dobie Day 151pm - What do you think? Pics pg 6*

As of 7 am this morning - a big fat NOTHING!!!! NO kids :hair: :hair: :hair: :hair:

I took a few pics this morning, left her in the horse stall with her sister Trinity and Trin's baby Impala. She was eating, but star gazing, can BARELY find any ligs and getting mushy - but no discharge.

My step kids are home this morning so they are going to be checking her and text me - then I will call Goatie Grandma to go check on her this afternoon for me. I just can't get out of things today......

Anyway - here are the pics from this morning! I know that she was waiting for me to hit the end of the driveway leaving for the day!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Dobie Day 152am - New pics from this morning*

Well she looks much closer- but isnt posty yet. So I say maybe kids this evening?


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Dobie Day 152am - New pics from this morning*

I predict she will have them after you come home tonight. with :girl: :girl: :boy:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Dobie Day 152am - New pics from this morning*

real soon ...we will have kiddo's........ :greengrin:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dobie Day 152am - New pics from this morning*

I really hope with as slow as she has progressed that she will wait till I get home tonight - but we will see.......

And I am starting to think that it is twins


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Dobie Day 152am - New pics from this morning*

It may be later ....I hope... she can wait... til you can be there for her........ :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dobie Day 152am - New pics from this morning*

as of noon - supposedly no discharge and no babies..... I want to go home so badly.....

On my way to an appt then to dinner, then I will be going home - going to call goatie grandma and have her take a peak...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dobie Day 152am - New pics from this morning*

YooooooooHoooooooooooooo! Allison, it's now 4: 15 pm your time........ANY KID(S) YET??????????


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Dobie Day 152am - New pics from this morning*

any kids?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dobie Day 152am - New pics from this morning*

Don't think Allisons back from dinner yet.....BTW, Happy Birthday to your sissy!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Dobie Day 152am - New pics from this morning*

still no babies? :scratch:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Dobie Day 152am - New pics from this morning*

any kids?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dobie Day 152am - New pics from this morning*

Oh I hope there are babies soon.......or she has a different due date.....or is going to wait till 155


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Dobie Day 152am - New pics from this morning*

babies?????


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dobie Day 152am - New pics from this morning*

FINALLY - My GOSH that was a stresser!!!

Last night - Dobie kidded at approximately 9 pm. She had Twins - :girl: :boy: I am so proud of her and she is doing well... just had alot going on and on the phone with the new owner. Then when I went to get onto TGS is was down so I went to bed....

Anyway - introducing -

Z11 - doeling, buckskin, waddles, 3 pounds 2.6 ounces

at 1 hour old -



















13 hours old -




























and

z12 - buckling, waddles, 3 pounds 12.4 ounces - seems to have chocolate around face, black with brown undertones on body, brown grey on belly - not sure what he will look like when he starts growing...... any ideas??

1 hour -



















13 hours old -














































Now here is the weird thing that I would like to ask you all about -

The little doeling was born with something on the side of her. It is about the size of a quarter. It is circular and looks like a "rug burn". there is no hair, skin color with some red, is not painful and not herniated.... any ideas??? :shrug:

Spot -


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They are soooo cute!! Congrats! That buckling looks like a chocolate...does he have blue eyes? Yeah, the mark on the doe looks maybe like a burn, scrape, or bite?? So you were there when she was born and it was on her or you came home and she was like that?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am positive that she was born with it because I didn't even notice it till I was fluffing her up - I just happened to go backwards drying her hair and saw it. The last pic was taken when she was not even an hour old. Husband wonders if they were rubbing on each other in utero or something :shrug: i guess as long as she is ok - it isnt a big deal ......


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

What cutie pies! That little doeling looks just like my Murphy. 

That spot is very strange :shrug: ........as I don't breed I would have no idea.


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

CONGRATS!

I think the spot was an adhesion to the uterine wall. There is no way of knowing if it will grow hair only time will tell.

They are both gorgeous and well worth the wait!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Helmsted - I never thought of that - thanks!

Someone had told me that I talked with this morning that they had a black lab pup born with the same thing and it started the size of a nickle and at full grown was the size of a quarter. Never did grow hair and it was told to them that it was a "birth mark". 

These kids, Dobie, and Catalina will be leaving on Friday, July 3rd to their new home.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:wahoo: :leap: wow... I thought she would never kid.......Congrats....they are real cuties......  :leap:


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Aww they are ADORABLE!! YAY!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Gorgeous babies!!!

Do you know how hard it was more to keep quiet!? I wanted sooooooobad to post about your text! :slapfloor: 


Pics were well worth the wait, both are just adorable, and I think the lil' buck will look like Dobie as he grows.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

YAY!!! She FINALLY KIDDED!!!! :stars: AND they are AMAZING to boot! Love the little boy! :clap: :leap: 
That's odd (that spot)...I hope it won't affect her health or anything in the future.

BUT CONGRATS!!!! :stars: :stars: :stars:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

:greengrin: cuties! finally!

I dont think the spot would be either a uterine adhesion or from the kids rubbing ... just because the membranes and the fluids do such a good job of protecting and lubricating, and if there was some abnormality the doe should have had more trouble post-partum. 

I think the birthmark theory is probably more likely. 

Thanks for sharing it, I've never seen that before.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

:clap: theyre both cute!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats on the new additions! :stars: Buckling has such a cute expression in his 13 hours 1st pic-just so adorable. You've got some real lookers there with the coloring.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I have to say - I am VERY impressed with what Abba threw for me in the last week. I should know on Wednesday if I have more Abba babies coming this year or not. I am fixin to introduce them to the herd - so we will see how they do with the 4 other babies from this month, Impala, Scout, Catalina, and Nova.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is wonderful ... :thumbup: ....I hope you get more Abba babies....... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## grandmajo (Oct 14, 2008)

Finally! Allison they are absolutely adorable, and I love the waddles. Congratulations on the long awaited babies! :clap: :stars:


----------

